

Sight - Save your coder eyes. - tsenart
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/developer/detail/epmaefhielclhlnmjofcdapbeepkmggh#v1.7.4

======
nathan82
Looks like a great plugin, but doesn't seem to work in Chrome Dev on Ubuntu.
UI idea, add a link to the options page in your favicon dropdown.

~~~
tsenart
Hello! If you right click the PageAction (favicon) you can go to the options
page. About not working on Ubuntu... Please give more details.

~~~
nathan82
Ah ok, stupidity on my part in both cases! It actually does work, but after
skimming the description I assumed it was for styling 'View Source' tabs.
Which would be a great feature btw.

------
GeoffWozniak
The first step in saving my coder eyes is to _not_ use light text with a dark
background.

~~~
swaits
So? I find the opposite much more comfortable.

What I do to save my coder sanity is not try to write serious code in my web
browser.

I've recently switched to [Solarized](<http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized>),
which offers both options, but I think it excels at keeping contrast
comfortably low.

~~~
tsenart
I also use Solarized light for coding. ;)

